
Show HN: My 2019 Project – A Side Income - rkho
https://www.buildasideincome.com/my-2019-project-a-side-income/
======
jackthetab
Good luck with your project. I love the transparency. Makes me think I should
do something similar.

First criticism (if I follow you, I'm sure I'll have others ;-): When I first
clicked through, I saw a box in the lower right-hand corner asking me to sign
up for you newsletter (I think). My knee-jerk reaction to that (not just on
your site but everywhere) is "Byte me! I don't even know if I find you
interesting, why should I sign up?" and dismissed the box. Now that I find you
interesting, I can't see a way to sign up for your newsletter.

<Turns to the rest of the crowd> So what is a good UX to have someone sign up
for your newsletter? I understand the reason for the Call To Action, but
asking for a CTA before I even know if I like you is irritating. Similarly if
I don't find you interesting and leave the web viewport to close the window,
having a CTA irritates me as well. Or am I just a grouchy old man and that's
just the way it is?

~~~
rkho
Thanks for the feedback!

I have to say that the choices for when that CTA appeared caused a bit of
anxiety for me. Up until I actually made the choice myself, I had never
personally thought it was a good idea to have it immediately appear -- it's
one of the reasons why I chose something in the lower right instead of a modal
that took over the entire screen.

What I ended up settling for was 20 seconds, then got a bit anxious and
decided to set it to 5.

The other options I had were "Halfway through page", "end of page", and "upon
exiting".

I've just updated this to appear halfway through the page. I'm still a bit
nervous about having it at the very bottom because I haven't yet tested when
the "end of page" threshold is triggered and I don't want to miss out on a
possible subscription at, say, 95% of the way down.

